# Feederrute für die Brandung??



## Deninho08 (14. September 2011)

Guten Abend,

das Ferienhaus auf Als in Dänemark ist gebucht und die Vorbereitungen laufen.
Da ich es gerne von der Brandung aus probieren möchte, geht es nun darum eine geeignete Rute bzw. eine dazugehörige Rolle zu finden.
Heute war ich schon einmal im Angelfachgeschäft um mich ein wenig beraten zu lassen.
Dort sagte man mir, dass es nicht unbedingt eine Brandungsrute sein muss, sondern auch eine Feederrute mit einem WG -200g reichen würde.
Da ich aus dem Ruhrpott komme, würde mir letzteres natürlich besser gefallen, da ich diese dann auch mal am Kanal, am Rhein etc. benutzen kann.
Dennoch bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch bzgl. der Rutenwahl.
Deswegen hoffe ich jetzt auf Eure Hilfe...
Bin um jede Meinung dankbar.

MfG

Deninho08


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

kannst auch karpfenruten ab 3 lbs benutzen. optimal sind natürlich brandungsruten.feeder geht unter umständen auch.
nee fedder mit wg bis 200 g ist aber in keinster weise mit ner brandungsrute bis 250 wg zu vergleichen 
würde dir empfehlen 2 günstige brandungsstöcke zu kaufen die du dann auch gut zum grundfischen im fluss benutzten kannst. z.b . auf aal oder auch hechtangeln geht.
hab z.b ne feeder die ich bis 150g fischen kann mit futterkorb aber gewaltwürfe möchte ich mit den 150 g nicht machen. zu dünn die rute , für die brandung zu weich usw...
wenn ich 150 g blei aufm strand auflege und durchziehe möcht ich nicht wissen was mit ner feeder passiert , bzw was der falsche stock an weite kostet.


----------



## Deninho08 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

Danke Quappenjäger.

Also eine Karpfenrute besitze ich auch nicht.
Du meinst also, dass ich mir direkt lieber eine Brandungsrute kaufen sollte?
Hatte bei Askari ein Set gesehen, sollte für den Anfang reichen oder

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...erca-schnur-riverman-rolle-als-set/detail.jsf

??


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

also ich wurde sagen für den anfang voll ok. würde evtl aber ne ander schnur benutzen. 
wenn du öfter dann in die brandung fährst tauscht du die sachen von alleine aus :m
wobei weiß nicht was an schnur auf die rollen geht. 100 m 35mm ist ein bisschen zu wenig. 
und du musst auf jeden ne schlagschnur benutzen denn ne 35mm hält nicht.

schau mal jene :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BRANDUNGSSET...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2fb89a6c

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Brandung...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a6897cf85

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-BRANDUNG...port_Angelsport_Angelsets&hash=item2eb6dab8ca

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Balzer-Bra...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item19c883a39a


schnur 0,30mm mit schlagschnur ( 0,60 mm )auf die rollen . nie den aufgespulten schrott benutzen!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

Moin,  

Wenn du ne Feederrute suchst die du auch mal am Meer fischen kannst, guck dir mal die Berkley Cherrywood Feeder an, es ist ein wirklich schöne rute. Habe sie schon mit 150g und 160g voll durchgezogen, ich würde aber sagen das sie noch mehr aushält und wenn du wirklich nicht oft in die Brandung reicht das auch. Natürlich kannst du nicht bei strum angeln gehen dafür ist die nicht dick genung wie ein Brandungsstock und Schlagschnur kannst auch nicht verwenden da die Ringe zuklein dafür sind. Als rollen nehme ich Shimano Titanos 4500 und 5500 mit geflochtener.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## boddenkieker (14. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

moin,ich würde dir auch richtiges brandungsgerät empfehlen,sobald ordentliche brandung herrscht kommst du mit feederruten nicht klar.an der küste herschen andere bedingungen.mfg


----------



## Brassenkönig (15. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

moin, bin jedes Jahr in DK (Hvide Sande) zum Brandungsangeln und habe vom Strand auch schon mit ner Heavy Feeder gefischt. Allerdings bei ruhigem Wetter, 120 gr Krallenbleie haben an den Tagen gereicht da ging das relativ gut und man hatte ne sensible Bisserkennung . Allerdings muss ich schon sagen, dass sich das mangelnde Rückrat doch deutlich bemerkbar macht gerade beim Einholen/Drill, wenn man dann noch ne Doublette von 2 richtig schönen Butts dran hat sind diese Ruten doch wirklich sehr nahe an der Belastungsgrenze und man hat öfters mal nen Aussteiger, weil man den Druck nicht halten kann. Insbesondere wenn man dann doch mal ein bisschen Brandung hat ist man mit ner Brandungsrute auf jeden fall klar im Vorteil, würde ich dir auch zu raten . Bei ruhigem Wetter geht es, doch ideal ist was anderes #6


----------



## Jochi (15. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

Ich fische die Cherrywood Heavy Feeder regelmäßig in der Brandung. Und ich gehe meißt erst ab fünf Windstärken auflandig los. Allerdings müssen die Strömungsverhältnisse stimmen. Bei seitlicher Strömung wird´s unter Umständen kritisch. Auch traue ich der Rute Gewichte bis 180/200 gr. zu. Habe es nur bisher nicht ausprobiert (war bisher nicht nötig). In der Brandung nutze ich die Rute eigentlich nur "zum Spaß". Letztendlich kommt man um eine Brandungsausrüstung nicht herum. Ist die Frage, ob Du nur für diesen Urlaub dieses Geld investieren willst...


----------



## cafabu (16. September 2011)

*AW: Feederrute für die Brandung??*

Moinsen,
wo in DK wirst Du denn sein? Es gibt schon regionale Bedingungen wo Du absolut um Brandungsruten nicht herum kommst. In anderen Gebieten kommst Du mit anderen durchaus zurecht.
Z. B. Nordsee, Ostsee, Mohlen, Hafen, freie Strände usw..
Carsten


----------

